# Question About Transferring 721 Recording to VCR



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

I've looked through this board and can't find an answer to my question. I'm probably not using the correct search terms. Anyway, how do you transfer programs recorded on the 721 to a VCR? I am interested in purchasing a 721 and was just curious about doing this. Thanks


----------



## The Lidless Eye (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't have an answer, but do have a wish: I'd love a mode that lets me select a list of programs, which the pvr will play consecutively. It would make archiving much easier ( to vcr or DVD writer)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Connect one set of the outputs on the 721 to a corresponding input on your VCR. Select the program on your 721, tell your VCR to record from that input, hit "Play" on the 721. Simple as pie.

Now - this works for ONE program at a time - no batching like the previous poster is wishing for. I can see its usefulness, but its not available at this time.


----------



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks scooper. Sounds easy!


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Keep in mind that when you output to a VCR that anything you do, like press info, or the caller ID display will be recorded by the VCR. The receiver doesn't do that because it says the raw date from the dish before displaying it. Best bet is to set it to record and go to bed.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

scooper said:


> Connect one set of the outputs on the 721 to a corresponding input on your VCR. Select the program on your 721, tell your VCR to record from that input, hit "Play" on the 721. Simple as pie.
> 
> Now - this works for ONE program at a time - no batching like the previous poster is wishing for. I can see its usefulness, but its not available at this time.


Depending on your VCR you may have to work around this a bit. My VCR is old and I have to set it up so that it records for a specific time....so I set the timer for two minutes from now (for say 1 hour recording)and then I bring up the PVR program. When the VCR recording launches, I hit play on the PVR program and walk away until the recording is done. This works very well for me. If you want to be really nice to someone getting the tape, fast forward through the commercials and stop the recording early.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Depending on your VCR you may have to work around this a bit. My VCR is old and I have to set it up so that it records for a specific time....so I set the timer for two minutes from now (for say 1 hour recording)and then I bring up the PVR program. When the VCR recording launches, I hit play on the PVR program and walk away until the recording is done. This works very well for me. If you want to be really nice to someone getting the tape, fast forward through the commercials and stop the recording early.


wow... are you telling us your VCR doesn't have a "Record" button on the remote or front panel? Such things may indeed exist but I've never seen one.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I've never heard of such a VCR either. Even my old steam-powered model from 1981 had a manual record button. (Of course, it had a click-stop tuner, and only one event timer.)


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> Connect one set of the outputs on the 721 to a corresponding input on your VCR. Select the program on your 721, tell your VCR to record from that input, hit "Play" on the 721. Simple as pie.
> 
> Now - this works for ONE program at a time - no batching like the previous poster is wishing for. I can see its usefulness, but its not available at this time.


Yeah that will do it. I have mine hooked w/ the S-video port to a dvd-recorder. And I use the "info" button on the 721 to lable the program I'm recording - makes it easier to figure out what I actually have recorded.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DVR to VCR recording:

1. On the VCR, press [Record]*, then immediately press [Pause].
2. On the DVR, select desired program and press [Play]. Let the previously recorded program run until it gets to beginning of desired program. To give a professional look to your recording, press [Back] and [Pause] as often as necessary to pause the DVR on the "fade-to-black" segment that occurs just before the desired program begins.
3. On the VCR, press [Pause] again to release the recording function.
4. On the DVR, wait 5-10 seconds, then press [Pause] again, or [Play] to resume playback. This technique will allow the VCR transport mechanism time to stabilize and will give the beginning of your recording a professional look.

If your VCR has a "One-Touch Record" (OTR) feature, you can use it to limit the recording time. For example, if each press of the OTR button gives 15 min of recording time, press [OTR] four times for a 1-hour recording, eight times for a 2-hour recording.

OTR recording times
OTR x 2 = 30 minutes
OTR x 4 = 60 minutes
OTR x 6 = 90 minutes
OTR x 8 = 120 minutes

*When using the OTR feature, do not press the [Record] button on the VCR. AS in "1" above, press [Pause] after you stop pressing [OTR].


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I never use this feature, but doesn't Tivo and Replay (maybe just Replay) have a countdown timer (10, 9, 8, etc.) so that you can synchronize your button pressing when you crash record to a VCR?

Also, VCR is oldschool. Get a DVDR. They're finally cheap, and will preserve the PQ.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Pepper said:


> wow... are you telling us your VCR doesn't have a "Record" button on the remote or front panel? Such things may indeed exist but I've never seen one.


Neither the record button on the front panel or the remote function anymore - not sure why. VCR still works great except for that though and the workaround is pretty easy on the few occasions when I record anything with it.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I think it may be time to break open the piggy bank, and spring the $50 for a new VCR.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

garypen said:


> I think it may be time to break open the piggy bank, and spring the $50 for a new VCR.


It's funny you said that...I did buy a new one just over a year ago. A JVC SUPER VHS and the think is a piece of crap! The mechanics are extremely noisy and I've had issues with the PQ of the recordings. It also has no automatic timers, so if I tape from my PVR I have to be there to shut the thing off since it will only record using the VCR+ codes from the TV guide.

My old Magnovox from 15 years ago is A LOT better in every respect except you can't record manually (uses timers).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I can't believe that a new S-Video JVC VCR doesn't have timers - my older (2-4 years) JVC without S-video has 8 timers. Are you sure you have read the manual ?


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

scooper said:


> I can't believe that a new S-Video JVC VCR doesn't have timers - my older (2-4 years) JVC without S-video has 8 timers. Are you sure you have read the manual ?


That is odd, perhaps his VCR is defective. I have 2 JVC SVHS VCR's and each has 8 timers. Also picture quality is far better than a regular VHS VCR. Not quite as good as the original PVR recording but pretty darn close.

Funny thing is I never use either one to record stuff anymore since I now have 2 DVR's. 721 has 100 hr recording capacity and even though I have lots of stuff archived on it I still usually have more than 50 hrs. available.


----------

